# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Интенсивное фортепиано. Методика "Ручные пьесы" Екатерины Олёрской.

## Екатерина Олёрская

Уважаемые преподаватели! Предлагаю Вам познакомиться с новой методикой начального обучения игре на фортепиано. Обучение очень интересное и высокоэффективное. Гарантирует стопроцентное развитие чувства ритма и стремительно развивает технику. Созданы специальные сборники пьес и фонограммы для пианистов, а также азбуки чтения нот. Система приспособлена как для сильных учащихся, так и для ребят с неярко выраженными музыкальными  данными, великолепно подходит также  для частных занятий и для уроков общего фортепиано, так как даёт очень быстрый результат! В этом шестиминутном ролике – краткая информация.

----------

Tatleo (11.04.2020), varvara7371 (03.09.2017), АннаОс (13.01.2017), Галина-Z (15.01.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Следующие видео содержат материалы о системе ритмического воспитания «Его Величество Ритм». Методика опирается на ритмослоги, затем подключается пульсация и счёт. Система изложена в книге «Его Величество Ритм», содержащей описание слогов, методические рекомендации  и почти 200 страниц упражнений, в ходе выполнения которых учащиеся осваивают все основные ритмоформулы в размерах 2\4, 3\4, 4\4, 5\4, 3\8, 6\6, 5\8.  Предлагается простой и действенный способ освоить паузы, залигованные ноты, длительности от целых до тридцать вторых.  5 минут, вложенные в ритмическое воспитание по этой системе на каждом уроке, обеспечивают развитие чувства ритма даже у детей с очень слабыми природными данными. В итоге дети приобретают навык автоматического чтения ритма, когда при чтении нот они воспроизводят ритм с ходу, практически не задумываясь. «Его Величество Ритм» является частью системы интенсивной методики начального обучения игре на фортепиано «Ручные пьесы», в которую также входят три азбуки чтения нот, сборник пьес для начинающих, предназначенных для разбора без использования нот и комплект фонограмм для пианистов.

----------

Tatleo (11.04.2020), Галина-Z (15.01.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

ОБ АЗБУКАХ: 
Три нотных азбуки: «Азбука нот для маленьких», «Азбука чтения нот 1 часть» и «Азбука чтения нот 2 часть» построены на алгоритмах постепенного и глубокого изучения основ чтения нот для пианистов. Эти пособия являются частью системы интенсивной методики начального обучения игре на фортепиано «Ручные пьесы».

----------

Галина-Z (15.01.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Фрагменты с различных концертов учащихся по методике "РУЧНЫЕ ПЬЕСЫ"

----------

Галина-Z (15.01.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Комплект по методике «Ручные пьесы» включает в себя:
1. Сборник пьес (176 страниц)
2. Фонограммы к пьесам (70 фонограмм)
3. Книга-практикум "Его Величество Ритм" (200 страниц)
4. "Азбука чтения нот" 1 часть (163 страницы)
5. "Азбука чтения нот" 2 часть (80 страниц)
6. "Азбука нот для маленьких" (63 страницы)
7. Тренажёр для юного музыканта - система практического овладения теорией (34 страницы)
8. «Ритмические карточки».

----------


## lara27

Екатерина, а теоретикам что-нибудь пригодится в этом комплекте? И как вы высылаете: печатные сборники или онлайн?

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Лариса! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении:)

----------


## елена1321

> Комплект по методике «Ручные пьесы» включает в себя:
> 1. Сборник пьес (176 страниц)
> 2. Фонограммы к пьесам (70 фонограмм)
> 3. Книга-практикум "Его Величество Ритм" (200 страниц)
> 4. "Азбука чтения нот" 1 часть (163 страницы)
> 5. "Азбука чтения нот" 2 часть (80 страниц)
> 6. "Азбука нот для маленьких" (63 страницы)
> 7. Тренажёр для юного музыканта - система практического овладения теорией (34 страницы)
> 8. «Ритмические карточки».


Как можно заказать и какая цена?

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Елена! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## елена1321

> Елена! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.


Простите,случайно удалила все сообщения, не прочитав. Напишите ещё.

----------


## Тандрик

> Комплект по методике «Ручные пьесы» включает в себя:
> 1. Сборник пьес (176 страниц)
> 2. Фонограммы к пьесам (70 фонограмм)
> 3. Книга-практикум "Его Величество Ритм" (200 страниц)
> 4. "Азбука чтения нот" 1 часть (163 страницы)
> 5. "Азбука чтения нот" 2 часть (80 страниц)
> 6. "Азбука нот для маленьких" (63 страницы)
> 7. Тренажёр для юного музыканта - система практического овладения теорией (34 страницы)
> 8. «Ритмические карточки».


Здравствуйте! Я тоже работаю в этом направлении, но у Вас все очень классно систематизировано и оформлено . С нетерпением жду от Вас письма как где и почем можно заказать эти книги. Живу в Украине.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Татьяна! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## ариэтта

> Комплект по методике «Ручные пьесы» включает в себя:
> 1. Сборник пьес (176 страниц)
> 2. Фонограммы к пьесам (70 фонограмм)
> 3. Книга-практикум "Его Величество Ритм" (200 страниц)
> 4. "Азбука чтения нот" 1 часть (163 страницы)
> 5. "Азбука чтения нот" 2 часть (80 страниц)
> 6. "Азбука нот для маленьких" (63 страницы)
> 7. Тренажёр для юного музыканта - система практического овладения теорией (34 страницы)
> 8. «Ритмические карточки».


Екатерина, можно и мне узнать информацию по стоимости.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## зулико

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Очень заинтересовала Ваша методика! Жду письма в личку с информацией по стоимости. Я живу в Кыргызстане.

----------


## Светорада

Здравствуйте! Можно и мне узнать стоимость пособий.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Александра! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## belta123

Добрый день! Сообщите, пожалуйста, ваши условия и цену.

----------


## ambra

Здравствуйте, отправьте и мне, пожалуйста, информацию по приобретению пособий

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Инна Викторовна! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## ambra

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Инна Викторовна! Все эти вопросы вовсе не дурацкие, они совершенно серьёзные))) Отвечаю по-порядку. 1) Да, мы занимаемся 2 раза в неделю. 2) Методика предмета сольфеджио не касается, хотя некоторые теоретики и используют отдельные материалы на своих уроках. Особенно это касается книги "Его Величество Ритм" и "Ритмических карточек". Вся эта теория, которую Вы видите в аннотациях азбук, изучается на уроках фортепиано. Но она изучается на практике. Поскольку РУЧНЫЕ ПЬЕСЫ из сборника разучиваются без нот, то при объяснении текста, мы пользуемся интервалами, аккордами. Например, если в основу пьесы заложена терция, то построив её по ходу игры пьесы, ребёнок так запомнит её, что уже ни за что не забудет. То же и с другими интервалами, с трезвучиями, секстаккордами и.т.д.   А потом это переходит в азбуки чтения нот. Ведь гораздо проще играть вертикали комплексом, например - видит он секстаккорд - и играет его сразу, ему не нужно искать все три звука, достаточно одного (все аккорды они учатся распознавать зрительно с ходу). Теорией ради теории я не занимаюсь - всё для практики. Конечно, во второй части азбуки много теоретических заданий. Но их можно изучать по потребности. Конечно, что-то ребёнок хорошо освоит, а что-то позабудет, но в целом, представление о теории у него на практике формируются. Если ребёнок хочет стать музыкантом, или просто имеет очень хорошие способности, он всё это будет делать без затруднений, а если же нет, то ведь никто и не заставляет. Преподаватель сам решает, что из 2 части азбуки использовать, а что нет. Так что совершенно не важно, по какой системе в школе преподается сольфеджио. 3) Барабаны вовсе не обязательны. Можно стучать на столе, это не принципиально. "Африканское граффити" мы учили на книгах - большие толстые книги. (книги не пострадали  :Grin: ).

----------

ambra (23.09.2016), belta123 (23.09.2016), Josefina (01.11.2016), Галина-Z (15.01.2017)

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

А ещё, в настоящее время я формирую документ – рабочую программу для ДШИ на основе ФГТ с использованием этой методики. Ориентировочно через 1-2 месяца планирую работу закончить. В этой рабочей программе будут прописаны основные этапы, требования, контрольные точки и методические пояснения. Наличие такой программы позволит использовать методику в полном объёме в ДШИ. 
Это позволит оживить и раскрасить самые трудные - первые годы обучения в музыкальной школе! 
Задавайте любые вопросы, обязательно отвечу  :Yes4:

----------

ambra (23.09.2016), Josefina (01.11.2016)

----------


## Осипова Ирина

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Тоже жду письмо с информацией, как приобрести Ваши сборники и цена, способ оплаты.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## Тандрик

> А ещё, в настоящее время я формирую документ – рабочую программу для ДШИ на основе ФГТ с использованием этой методики. Ориентировочно через 1-2 месяца планирую работу закончить. В этой рабочей программе будут прописаны основные этапы, требования, контрольные точки и методические пояснения. Наличие такой программы позволит использовать методику в полном объёме в ДШИ. 
> Это позволит оживить и раскрасить самые трудные - первые годы обучения в музыкальной школе! 
> Задавайте любые вопросы, обязательно отвечу


Здравствуйте. Напишите вышла ли уже программа на основе Вашей методики и если можно, то хотелось бы  получить. А еще вопрос, как можно переслать деньги из Украины?

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

> Здравствуйте. Напишите вышла ли уже программа на основе Вашей методики и если можно, то хотелось бы  получить. А еще вопрос, как можно переслать деньги из Украины?


Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Программа ещё в разработке. Из Украины деньги можно отправить по банковским реквизитам. Если нужны реквизиты, напишите, пожалуйста, на адрес olerskay@mail.ru

----------


## sincopa

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Хотелось бы узнать, какое количество времени по вашей методике отводится самостоятельным занятиям? Ведь для развития беглости требуется довольно интенсивная подготовка

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

> Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Хотелось бы узнать, какое количество времени по вашей методике отводится самостоятельным занятиям? Ведь для развития беглости требуется довольно интенсивная подготовка


Это очень серьёзный вопрос. Но ответить на него однозначно невозможно. Ведь преподаватель не может проследить за домашней работой. Кто-то из ребят всегда выполняет домашние задания, кто-то вообще, практически, не занимается дома. Но некоторые родители, старшие дети которых учились по обычной программе, утверждают, что по "Ручным пьесам" дети занимаются дома меньше, а играют лучше. Смысл "Ручных пьес" не в том, чтобы увеличить учебное время (домашнее и урочное), а в повышении эффективности. То есть сам материал и принцип работы с ним приводит к интенсивному развитию техники. И огромное значение имеют сами пьесы. Они создавались не в свободном полете творческой мысли композитора))). Главная их цель - обеспечить технический рост учащихся в короткий срок. Кроме того, в предисловии к сборнику "Ручные пьесы" сказано, что преподаватель может самостоятельно изменять те или иные элементы в нотном тексте, чтобы приспособить произведение к индивидуальным данным учащегося. Для этого в сборнике представлен целый раздел "Пьесы-трансформеры", где и показано, как можно варьировать материал. 
Ну и ещё один аспект. По традиционной программе учиться труднее. Это вызывает некоторое торможение у детей - и они часто с неохотой  занимаются дома. "Ручные пьесы" для детей намного более понятны, а поэтому, ребёнку ничего не стоит сесть и сделать домашнее задание. Кроме того, он очень быстро видит результат - и это его вдохновляет заниматься больше. Так что, несмотря на то, что требования-то проще, а проработка материала оказывается более интенсивной. Но всё равно - очень большого количества домашних тренировок не требуется. Если же ребёнок дома сам довольно много занимается, то его результаты появляются ОЧЕНЬ быстро.

----------

ga-lina16 (16.12.2016), Галина-Z (15.01.2017)

----------


## ga-lina16

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! 
Хотелось бы приобрести Ваши сборники.Это печатный вариант или электронный?

----------


## dinariк

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы узнать информацию, как приобрести Ваши сборники и цена, способ оплаты.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, Динара! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## Oksyusha26

Здравствуйте. Тоже заинтересовалась вашей методикой. Можно узнать стоимость и как отправляете.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здравствуйте, ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## Галина-Z

Екатерина, добрый день! С большим интересом просмотрела и прочитала всю вашу тему. Потому, что сама много лет посвятила освоению этой профессии, и еще потому, что первый курс музучилища окончила в Улан-Удэ. Буду рекомендовать ваши пособия всем знакомым музыкантам. Желаю вам больших творческих успехов и благополучия!

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Большое спасибо, Галина!!!  :Smile3:   Прочитала Ваши чудесные стихи для деток! Просто супер!!!  :Ok:

----------

Галина-Z (16.01.2017)

----------


## Лариса Дербенува

Здравствуйте,Екатерина!Напишите,пожалуйста,стоимость комплекта и как его получить.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

> Здравствуйте,Екатерина!Напишите,пожалуйста,стоимость комплекта и как его получить.


Здравствуйте, Лариса! Ответила Вам в личном сообщении.

----------


## Natalia Markova

Екатерина, здравствуйте! Напишите, пожалуйста, как можно заказать данные сборники и их стоимость. Есть ли в электронном виде? nataliamarkova.v@gmail.com- лучше ответить на мой эл.адрес. Спасибо!!

----------


## mind5

Здравствуйте Екатерина. Хотелось бы узнать побольше информации о вашем пособии. Мой адрес: mind555@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## Natulik

Здравствуйте, Екатерина. Как можно приобрести Ваши пособия, цена и способ оплаты
Спасибо!

----------


## Елена Горюткина

Здравствуйте! Очень заинтересовала ваша методика. Скажите пожалуйста, как можно приобрести ваш комплект.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Князевой  Елене
Здравствуйте, Елена! Ответила сегодня на ваш mail Извините, что с опозданием, видимо упустила. :flower:

----------


## Вероника Масленникова

Екатерина, добрый день! Заинтересовала Ваша методика! Как приобрести материалы и какова их стоимость? спасибо!

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Дорогие преподаватели! Отвечаю на Ваши вопросы всем в личных сообщениях  :Yes4: 
А ещё хочу сообщить прекрасную новость! 
*Готова рабочая программа по данной методике, 
выполненная по всем правилам ФГТ.* Кому интересно, напишите свой email   и я отправлю Вам для ознакомления  :Grin: 
Данная программа позволит применять методику в ДШИ в полном объёме. В ней прописаны иные промежуточные требования, есть интересные новшества! Программа имеет три уровня сложности: для особо одарённых детей, базовый и облегченный.

----------


## anghtim

*Екатерина Олёрская*, Екатерина добрый вам вечер. Ваша методика очень мне близка, интуитивно,вслепую иду по "вашему" пути...И вдруг такая радость :случайно знакомлюсь с вашей методикой! Все систематизировано,уже есть результаты! Поздравляю Вас! Конечно хочу приобрести ваши сборники. Очень жду вашего отклика. Моя эл.почта anghtim@yandex.ru     Анжелика.

----------


## Синицкая Мария

*Екатерина Олёрская*, 
*Екатерина Олёрская*, можно заказать у вас весь комплект? air.88@mail.ru Мария

----------


## Vera.den

Екатерина! как заказать весь комплект, цена. VeraDenisova1964@yandex.ru

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Здрасвтвуйте, Вера!
Ответила Вам на эл. адрес VeraDenisova1964@yandex.ru

----------


## Vasigo

Здравствуйте, Екатерина! Спасибо за материал. Хочется, чтобы дети учились с удовольствием, опыт подсказывает в этом же направлении,но у Вас так все замечательно подобрано с примерами и главное очень последовательно. Какова стоимость всего материала, как приобрести и можно-ли частями? Спасибо.

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

Дорогие коллеги! Отвечаю всем в личных сообщениях :Yes4: 
Также приглашаю всех посетить мой сайт,
посвящённый этой методике https://www.fortepiano-olerskaya.com/

----------


## Екатерина Олёрская

По случаю нашего профессионального праздника Дня учителя, 
предлагаю скачать бесплатно несколько пьес. 
Желаю всем педагогам творческого вдохновения, крепкого здоровья, терпения и любви! «Утро в Еравне» - 
пьеса для начинающих на развитие навыка игры на чёрных клавишах. В нотах предлагается тренировка смежных пальцев 2-3-4. Однако, можно потренировать и группу 1-2-3 или 3-4-5 пальцы, либо все три группы. Представлены варианты пьесы: с мелодией в правой и левой руке. В итоге мы имеем 6 вариантов исполнения пьесы, и Вы можете использовать как все шесть, так и любое нужное в работе число вариантов. А также, не забывайте о своём праве, озвученном мною в предисловии сборника «Ручные пьесы,  изменять любые составляющие текста в целях оптимального использования материалов методики для каждого конкретного ученика. К пьесе «Утро в Еравне» прилагаются 3 фонограммы: в медленном и относительно быстром темпе. 
«Осенний ветер» - виртуозная пьеса с возможностью лёгкого безнотного разучивания. Смотрите видео в комментариях. Фонограмма к пьесе не предусмотрена.
"Маленький котёнок" - пьеса для самых маленьких на одной нотке с фонограммой.
"Волнение" - также пьеса для начинающих на соединение двух пальцев легато с фонограммой.
"Танец попугаев" - пьеса для выработки упругого стаккато при игре трезвучий с фонограммой.

Скачивайте пьесы на моём сайте на странице https://www.fortepiano-olerskaya.com...a-skachivaniya

----------

Natali-S (06.01.2018), Нотка7 (15.01.2018)

----------


## Галина Д.

*Екатерина Олёрская*, Всё интересно .Как можно приобрести сборник пьес с фонограммами к пьесам.

----------


## Тандрик

Здравствуйте Екатерина. Пишу еще раз тут так как на Вашу почту у меня выхода нет - сайты мейл.ру заблокированы и письма не доходят. Как можно будет Вам сообщить о моем переводе денег и еще раз напишите сумму в рублях чтобы я  перевела в гривны и сделала перевод на Вашу карточку Сбербанка России. Спасибо.

----------


## Фрося Бурлакова

> Комплект по методике «Ручные пьесы» включает в себя:
> 1. Сборник пьес (176 страниц)
> 2. Фонограммы к пьесам (70 фонограмм)
> 3. Книга-практикум "Его Величество Ритм" (200 страниц)
> 4. "Азбука чтения нот" 1 часть (163 страницы)
> 5. "Азбука чтения нот" 2 часть (80 страниц)
> 6. "Азбука нот для маленьких" (63 страницы)
> 7. Тренажёр для юного музыканта - система практического овладения теорией (34 страницы)
> 8. «Ритмические карточки».


Здравствуйте, Екатерина. Как можно заказать эти методики и какая цена? (rita2787@mail.ru)

----------


## laks_arina

Здравствуйте, Ольга! Очень заинтересовали Ваши РУЧНЫЕ ПЬЕСЫ. Пожалуйста, ответьте, как их можно приобрести?

----------


## Ринна

Здравствуйте, Екатерина. Как можно заказать ваши методики и какая цена?

----------


## Евалена

Здравствуйте Екатерина! Я хотела бы приобрести Ваш комплект. Как это можно сделать? Живу в Казахстане.

----------


## Авдошкина

Здравствуйте! Можно ли заказать комплект по методике "Ручные пьесы"?

----------


## Ноч-ка

здравствуйте! Хочу заказать ваш комплект. Зайти к вам на сайт нет возможности. Моя электронная почта gaydamashko1964@ukr.net

----------


## alena.mix

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы узнать информацию, как приобрести Ваши сборники и цена, способ оплаты.

----------

